# ADJ or Chauvet fogger.



## PHXchiller (Jun 14, 2017)

Trying to decide on the right fogger to chill my front yard. About 20x40 ft area. Will build a chiller and run it through an ABS pipe with holes drilled. I have read all about chillers on here so feel like I know what to do there.

Im Looking at either the ADJ VF1600 20,000 cfm machine or the Chauvet 1600 25,000. The online manual on the chauvet says it can only run continuously on output level 6. No idea what that true continous output would be. The ADJ manual didn't mention a restriction on the output knob to run continuously. 

Do any of you have experience with either of these foggers and have anything good or bad to say about them? Are they big enough to do the job? I think I could probably get away with a smaller fogger and run it in spurts at full speed, but I would rather have more power running at a lesser, constant rate. I'm thinking that would look smoother and quieter but I could be totally wrong about that.

Amazon has them at $200 each so price is not a deciding factor.

Thanks, Andy.


----------



## PHXchiller (Jun 14, 2017)

168 views and no one has an opinion on adj or Chaucer. Amazing. For what it is worth, I'm going to order the chauvet. .


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello Andy, 

The likeliness is no one had commented because they don't have those specific foggers. I have 2 ADJ 1200 fog storms. The 1600s are newer as they used to be 1700s. If you are fogging an area, either will do the job. You want a fog designed for the ground and the weather you have in your area. I use Froggys freezin fog and it works well in my chiller. 

I will say that neither are really true continuous machines. They will have down time for warm up etc. I would never run a machine on constant anyway as it is just too much for that area and the chiller. It would likely take away from the whole scene as it would bury everything in fog. 

Good luck on your machine. I hope the one you chose works well. Fluids are just as important as the machine. Buy nice ones and you will be happy.


----------



## Junker (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm partial to the ADJ machines, for me they have held up better then the Chauvet machines over time and abuse. This one was purchased in October of 2015 and stored completely wrong. We packed up after a show and honestly I thought is was stolen. Found it in a case while moving last month, still full of juice and was stored, in the time between, where it would freeze. pulled it out today and it functions flawlessly. The 1200 watt Chauvet I had from the same show is a boat anchor now.


----------



## Doc-Dead-Inside (Aug 12, 2013)

I have 2 chauvet 700, and a 1300. I hardly ever use the 1300 because I'm normally not trying to cover a huge area. I have no complaints, but can't really compare because I am unfamiliar with ADJ. You have raised my curiosity though


----------



## Junker (Aug 26, 2017)

Junker said:


> I'm partial to the ADJ machines, for me they have held up better then the Chauvet machines over time and abuse. This one was purchased in October of 2015 and stored completely wrong. We packed up after a show and honestly I thought is was stolen. Found it in a case while moving last month, still full of juice and was stored, in the time between, where it would freeze. pulled it out today and it functions flawlessly. The 1200 watt Chauvet I had from the same show is a boat anchor now.


the photo that didn't load...


----------



## Junker (Aug 26, 2017)

Doc-Dead-Inside said:


> I have 2 chauvet 700, and a 1300. I hardly ever use the 1300 because I'm normally not trying to cover a huge area. I have no complaints, but can't really compare because I am unfamiliar with ADJ. You have raised my curiosity though


If I remember right I paid $89.00 for this machine on sale. Comes with wireless remote and Hard wire trigger. Nice small wireless remote...


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

ADJ. Why? Parts.


----------

